# Request subforum: Verizon Galaxy S III Development



## redstar427 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't see a subforum for development on the Verizon variant of the Galaxy S III.
Please consider making one.

Thanks.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

It's not even out yet, of course when it comes out there will be a subforum for it.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ This. There will be one soon, just a little more patience.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It'll technically be more or less the same development as the AT&T one. AT&T one from what I can tell, is nearly the same firmware wise (at least as much as say the GSM Nexus is to the CDMA/LTE one, though there is no VZW leak to compare it to yet). It even has the vzw location library bs in it because sammy was too lazy to remove it.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

why do they have to wait for the phone to actually come out to give VZW users a place to begin to put their threads though?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> why do they have to wait for the phone to actually come out to give VZW users a place to begin to put their threads though?


Because the only people that should be posting threads there are developers and there's nothing to develop for it yet as there is no device to test on


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

You guys should make a general development section too, for stuff that applies to ALL models.
Such as scripts and what not.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

there was a big to do over at xda about how they partitioned the forums to accommodate the different variants. development needs a per carrier section for sure since it would be so easy to brick by cross flashing

what has been interesting there is a push to have the developers work together to create a central rom base that works across all devices, and then simply make each carrier specific radio files available as a separate file to flash

it makes the most sense to me too.....


----------



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> there was a big to do over at xda about how they partitioned the forums to accommodate the different variants. development needs a per carrier section for sure since it would be so easy to brick by cross flashing
> 
> what has been interesting there is a push to have the developers work together to create a central rom base that works across all devices, and then simply make each carrier specific radio files available as a separate file to flash
> 
> it makes the most sense to me too.....


I absolutely agree.

-M


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you notice, all the development subforums under the s3 and nexus are partitioned off as separate devices (as well as the s2 and many other multi carrier devices).

Not sure what the previous two comments are griping about. Even the Verizon S3 now has a forum, which is still an intangible device to everyone here until later in July.











> You guys should make a general development section too, for stuff that applies to ALL models.
> Such as scripts and what not.


You would have to make a request with the contact us form for that and then it would be discussed with the rest of the staff.

Anyways, I dont think there's anything else to discuss since the issue is settled now and the Verizon forum was created


----------

